# الأعمال الترابية في المشاريع الهندسية



## architect one (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الأعمال الترابية

الجزء ( 1 ) : عام 
1/1 يتضمن القسم 
‌أ-	الحفر والردم والدمك وكذلك تسوية الموقع حسب الموضح بالرسومات والموصف في هذا القسم.

1/2	المراجع
أ-	astm	الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد
astm d 422	تحليل حجم حبيبات التربة
astm d 698	وسائل الاختبار لعلاقات الرطوبة – الكثافة للتربة وخليط ركام التربة باستخدام مطرقة 5.5 باوند (2.49 كيلوجرام ) تسقط من ارتفاع 12 بوصة (305 مم)
astm d 1556	كثافة التربة فى الموقع باستخدام طريقة مخروط الرمل
astm d 1557	علاقات الرطوبة – الكثافة للتربة وخليط ركام التربة باستخدام مطرقة 10 باوند (4.54 كيلوجرام) تسقط من ارتفاع 18 بوصة (457 مم) 
astm d 2167	الكثافة ووزن وحدة الحجم للتربة في الموقع باستخدام طريقة البالون المطاطى 
astm d 2216	تعيين المحتوى المائى (الرطوبة ) للتربة والصخر وخليط ركام التربة بالمعمل
astm d 2487	تصنيف التربة للأغراض الهندسية.
Astm d 2937	كثافة التربة فى الموقع باستخدام طريقة الاسطوانة المدقوقة
astm d 4318	حد السيولة وحد الليونة ومعامل الليونة للتربة
astm d 4253	النهاية العظمى لمعامل الكثافة للتربة باستخدام طاولة الاهتزاز 
astm e 548	الدليل القياسى للظواهر العامة المستخدمة لتقييم المعمل
ب-	aashto	الجمعية الأمريكية لموظفي الطرق السريعة والنقل
aashto m145	تصنيف التربة وخليط ركام التربة لأغراض إنشاء الطرق العامة 
aashto t180	علاقات الرطوبة – الكثافة للتربة باستخدام مطرقة دمك وزن 10 باوند (4.54 كجم) تسقط من ارتفاع 18 بوصة (457مم)
aashto t191	طريقة الاختبار لتعيين الكثافة فى الموقع لطبقة أساس مدموكة تحتوى على أحجام كبيرة من ركام خشن


----------



## architect one (19 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3 التقديمات
‌أ-	تقارير الاختبار ( الحفر والردم والتسوية )
1-	تقدم نسخ من التقارير الآتية:
‌أ)	تقارير اختبار مواد التربة متطابقة مع المتطلبات الموصفة تحت ضمان الجودة.
‌ب)	تقارير اختبار الكثافة بالموقع .
‌ج)	منحنى علاقة الرطوبة المثلى – الكثافة بمعدل واحد لكل نوع من أنواع التربة التى تستخدم للردم أو إعادة الردم.
‌ب-	يسند الحفر الذى يزيد عمقه عن 1.5 متر بألواح ويدعم . يتم تقديم رسومات وحسابات لتصميم ألواح سند الحفر والدعم.


----------



## architect one (19 ديسمبر 2009)

1/4 ضمان الجودة
‌أ-	اللوائح والمواصفات القياسية : يتم إجراء أعمال الحفر بالتطابق مع المتطلبات القابلة للتطبيق للائحة البناء الموحدة (UBC ) واللوائح والمواصفات القياسية لهيئات السلطات ذات الاختصاص القياسية.
‌ب-	خدمات الاختبار : يتم تعيين معمل اختبار مؤهل مستقل معتمد من المهندس لإجراء الاختبارات الموصفة في هذا القسم أثناء إجراء الأعمال الترابية وكذلك الاختبارات الإضافية التى تجرى لتعيين نوعية العمل إذا طلب ذلك بواسطة المهندس.
-	منحنى الدمك : يتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM D 1557 .
-	حد السيولة : يتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM D 4318 .
-	حد الليونة : يتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM D 4318 .
-	محتوى الرطوبة بالموقع : يتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM D 2216 .
-	تحليلات حجم الجزئيات : تتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM D 422 .
-	تصنيف التربة: تتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM D 2487 .
‌ج-	مطابقة اختبارات الجودة : بناء على تقارير المعاينة والاختبار إذا لم تفى طبقة القاعدة (Subgrade) أو الردم أو إعادة الردم بالمتطلبات الموصفة فإن تلك المواد تعتبر تالفة وترفض. يتم حفر المواد المرفوضة ويورد بدلا منها مواد جديدة مقبولة لتحل محل المواد المرفوضة وتدمك المواد الجديدة حسب الموصف. يعاد اختبار المواد التى أعيد دمكها وتكرر هذه العملية حسب الضروري حتى يتم الحصول على الدمك حسب الموصف.
‌د-	يتم اتباع توصيات تقرير دراسات التربة للمشروع.


----------



## architect one (19 ديسمبر 2009)

1/5 احتياطات العمل 
‌أ-	معلومات الموقع : البيانات الموضحة أوضاع ما تحت السطح لا يقصد منها أنها تمثل أو تضمن الدقة أو الاستمرارية بين الجسات الاختبارية للتربة . يجب أن يفهم صراحة أن المهندس لن يكون مسئولا عن التفسيرات والاستنتاجات المستنبطة من ذلك بواسطة المقاول. البيانات تم وضعها لإفادة المقاول . يمكن للمقاول عمل جسات اختبارية إضافية وأى أعمال استكشافية أخرى بدون أى تكلفة على المالك.
‌ب-	التحكم في الضوضاء والغبار : تستخدم وسائل مناسبة ولازمة لتخفيف الغبار وتصاعد الأقذار والضوضاء الغير ملائمة . ويتم إجراء الرش والبلل الضروريين لموقع الإنشاء لمنع انتشار الغبار.
‌ج-	المرافق القائمة 
1-	يتم تحديد مواقع المرافق الموجودة تحت الأرض فى مناطق العمل وإذا كان الأمر يتطلب بقاء المرافق فى موضعها فيتم تأمين وسائل مناسبة للحماية اثناء تنفيذ الأعمال الترابية.
2-	فى حالة مقابلة تمديدات مواسير أو أى مرافق أخرى غير مسجلة أو مسجلة تسجيلا غير صحيح أثناء الحفر يتم الرجوع إلى شركة المرافق المختصة للإرشادات. يتم التعاون مع المهندس ومع شركات المرافق لإبقاء الخدمات والتسهيلات عاملة. يتم إصلاح المرافق التى يتم إتلافها بطريقة مرضية لشركة المرافق المختصة.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

‌ه-	حماية الأشخاص والممتلكات
1-	يتم وضع حواجز على الحفريات المكشوفة التى تنفذ كجزء من هذا العمل ويتم وضع أضواء تحذير . يتم تشغيل أضواء التحذير حسب توصيات السلطات المختصة.
2-	يتم حماية المنشآت والمرافق والممرات الجانبية والرصف والتسهيلات الأخرى من التلف الناتج عن الهبوط والحركة الجانبية والتقويض وتجريف التربة بفعل المياه ومن الأخطار الأخرى الناتجة عن الأعمال الترابية.
‌و-	الأوضاع الراهنة : قبل بدء العمل في الموقع يتم التحقق من توافق الأوضاع الراهنة مع الأوضاع المحددة ويتم إخطار المهندس كتابة بشأن أى تناقض قد يكتشف حيث أن بدء العمل بدون الإخطار يشكل قبولا للأوضاع الراهنة بدون آي تكاليف إضافية.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 2 ) : المنتجات 
2/1 مواد التربة
‌أ-	مواد الردم وإعادة الردم 
1-	المواد الملائمة 
‌أ)	المواد المصنفة gw ، gp ، gm ، sm ، sw و sp حسب مقاييس astm d 2487.
‌ب)	المواد التى تتطابق مع مقاييس aashto m 145 فئة a-1 ، a-2 أو a-3 .
‌ج)	الجير ورماد الأفران عند استخدامها عوامل تثبيت.
2-	المواد الغير ملائمة 
‌أ)	المواد التي تطابق مقاييس astm d 2487 فئة ch ، cl ، mh ، pt ، oh و ol .
‌ب)	المواد الغير معرفة أعلاه مواد ملائمة. 
3-	تكون مواد الردم خالية من الصخور او الحصى الأكبر من 150 مم بآي مقاس والمخلفات والنفايات والمواد العضوية والمواد الضارة الأخرى . محتوى المواد الناعمة ( الطمي والطين ذات حبيبات تمر من منخل رقم 200 الأمريكى والذى يعادل قطر حبيباتها 75 ميكرون) يجب أن تقل عن 15 % بالوزن. ومواد الردم يجب أن يكون لها تدرج حبيبى بحيث تمر من منخل 8/3 بوصة (9.5مم) بنسبة 100% . يتم اتباع توصيات تقرير دراسة التربة.
‌ب-	التربة العلوية المقبولة : التربة العلوية المقبولة تشمل التربة العلوية المختارة من مواد تربة علوية محفورة والتى تمثل تربة محلية تنتج نموا كثيفا للمحاصيل والحشائش وأى مزروعات أخرى وتكون خالية بدرجة مناسبة من التربة التي تقع تحتها وكتل الطين والأعشاب الضارة والفضلات المبعثرة والأغصان المقطوعة والجذور المتلبدة والمواد السامة أو آي مواد تضر بنمو النبات أو التى تعوق التسوية والغرس أو أعمال الصيانة . يجب ألا تحتوى التربة العلوية على أحجار بنسبة تزيد عن 5% بالحجم أو على أشياء أخرى يزيد قطرها عن 25 مم لأى بعد لها للمناطق التى تبذر فيها البذور الحقلية وعن 12 مم لأى بعد لها في المناطق التي تبذر فيها الحشائش.
‌ج-	مواد المحجر : عندما لا يمكن الحصول على مواد مناسبة بكميات كافية من الحفريات المطلوبة يتم الحصول على مواد معتمدة من مصادر معتمدة خارج حدود المشروع على نفقة المقاول ومواد المحجر يجب أن تتطابق مع المتطلبات الموصفة لمواد الردم وإعادة الردم . يشترط لمواد المحجر أن تكون معتمدة من المهندس بناء على تقارير الاختبار التى تجرى حسب ما تم وصفه في هذا القسم.
‌د-	ردم الصرف : يكون خليط مغسول متساوي التدرج الحبيبي من كسر الأحجار أو كسر الحصى أو الحصى الذى يمر بنسبة 100% من منخل 38 مم ويمر بنسبة لا تزيد عن 5% من منخل رقم 4 .
‌ه-	مواد طبقة ماتحت الأساس: طبقا ل aashto m 147 درجةb خليط متدرج طبيعيا أوصناعي من حصى طبيعى أو كسر حصى أو حجر أو كسر خبث أو رمل طبيعى أو مسحوق.
‌و-	يجب اتباع توصيات تقرير التربة.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 3 ) : التنفيذ
3/1 الحفر 
‌أ-	تحفر المواد التى يتم مصادفتها مهما كانت طبيعتها إلى الخطوط والميول حسب الموضح ويشمل الحفر إزالة والتخلص من العوائق على سطح الأرض والمنشآت الموجودة تحت الأرض وباقى المواد التى يتم مصادفتها.
‌ب-	الحفر الغير معتمد : يتكون من إزالة المواد تحت مناسيب أو أبعاد الأرض السفلية المحددة بدون توجيه خاص من المهندس. يكون الحفر غير المعتمد على نفقة المقاول.
1-	يملأ الحفر الغير معتمد تحت الأساسات والقواعد أو الحوائط الساندة بواسطة إمداد منسوب قاع القواعد أو الأساسات المحدد إلى أسفل منسوب الحفر بدون تغيير المنسوب الأعلى المطلوب لها.
2-	فى أى مكان آخر يتم ردم ودمك الحفر الغير معتمد حسب ما هو موصف للحفر المعتمد ما لم تكن توجيهات المهندس خلاف ذلك.
‌ج-	الحفر الإضافى عندما يصل الحفر إلى أسفل مناسيب الأرض السفلية المطلوبة يقوم المهندس بالمعاينة وفقا للمتطلبات.
1-	في حالة وجود مواد غير مناسبة للتحميل عند مناسيب أسفل الحفر المطلوبة يتم امتداد الحفر لعمق 300 مم ويستبدل ناتج الحفر بمواد ماتحت الأساس الموصفة وحسب تعليمات المهندس.
2-	فى المناطق التى يوجد بها مواد غير مناسبة (السبخة) التى يكون امتداد الحفر عندها لعمق 300مم غير كاف لإزالة المواد الغير مناسبة للتحميل يتم زيادة الحفر لأسفل حسب المطلوب مع إنشاء رصيف عمل باستخدام مواد ماتحت الأساس الموصفة لعمق 300مم ثم تستخدم مواد ردم صخرية. يوضع الردم حتى مسافة 300مم تحت منسوب طبقة تحت الأرضية الموضحة بالرسومات في طبقات لا يزيد سمك كل منها عن 200مم. ويتم الاستمرار فى الردم حتى منسوب طبقة القاعدة أو إلى المنسوب النهائى باستخدام مواد الردم الموصفة حسب الموضح بالرسومات.
‌د-	ثبات الحفريات : يجب أن تتطابق ميول جوانب الحفر مع الآتى :
1-	ميول القطع الطبيعى 1 : 1.
2-	ميول الردم المدموك 1.5 : 1.
3-	ميول الردم غير المدموك 2 : 1. 
يتم الدعم ووضع شكالات عندما لا يمكن عمل ميول للحفر بسبب عدم وجود فراغ كافى أو بسبب عدم ثبات المواد التى يتم حفرها . يتم إبقاء جوانب وميول الحفر فى حالة آمنة حتى إكمال الردم.
‌ه-	أعمال الدعم ووضع الشكالات : يكون تصميم وعمل وصيانة نظام الدعم والشكالات المناسب والذى يقوم بدعم الأحمال الموضوعة من مسئولية المقاول. يكون نظام الدعم والشكالات المقترح خاضعا لاعتماد المهندس . يتم توريد مواد الدعم والشكالات في حالة جيدة قابلة للاستخدام.
1-	توريد نظام دعم مثبت بطريقة كافية ومزود بشكالات لمقاومة ضغط التربة والضغط الهيدروسكوبى.
2-	يتم تنفيذ نظام دعم وشكالات للخنادق يتطابق مع طرق العمل الآمنة.
3-	يتم صيانة الدعم والشكالات فى الحفر ويتم الاستمرار فى عمل الدعم والشكالات طوال تقدم أعمال الحفر.
‌و-	نزح المياه : يتم تأمين نظام كافى لنزح المياه من أجل منع المياه السطحية وتحت السطحية أو الأرضية من السريان إلى الحفريات ومن غمر موقع المشروع والمناطق المجاورة :
1-	يتم تصميم وتأمين وصيانة نظام نزح مياه شامل أثناء أعمال الحفر والردم. يكون نظام نزج المياه المقترح خاضعا لاعتماد المهندس. مع ذلك فإن مثل ذلك الاعتماد لن يخلى المقاول من مسئوليته نحو نظام نزح المياه . فى حالة فشل نظام المقاول المقترح لنزح المياه أو عدم أداؤه بكفاءة يقوم المقاول فورا باستبدال النظام بدون أى تكاليف إضافية على المالك.
2-	يجب ألا يسمح المقاول بتجمع المياه في الحفر. يتم إزالة المياه لمنع حدوث ليونة لقاع الأساسات أو قطعيات أسفل القواعد أو تغيرات في التربة ضارة باستقرار التربة السفلية والأساسات . يتم توريد وصيانة مضخات ونقط آبار (well points) وأحواض تجميع وخطوط سحب وصرف ومكونات نظام نزح المياه الأخرى اللازمة لتوصيل المياه بعيدا عن موقع الحفر . ينفذ نظام نزح المياه لمدة 24 ساعة فى اليوم أثناء إجراء أعمال الحفر والردم. يقوم المقاول بتأمين مولدات احتياطية للقوى الكهربائية لتشغيل نظام نزح المياه بدون توقف فى حالة انقطاع التيار الكهربائى .
3-	يتم توجيه المياه التى تم نزحها من الحفر ومياه الأمطار إلى مناطق التجميع أو الفائض . ويتم إنشاء وصيانة حفر صرف مؤقتة وتحويلات أخرى خارج حدود الحفر لكل منشأ . لاتستخدم حفريات الخنادق كحفر صرف مؤقتة.
‌ز-	تخزين المواد : تجمع مواد ناتج الحفر المناسبة في أكوام حتى يتم طلبها للردم أو لإعادة الردم. توضع وتسند مواد الحفر بعيدا عن حافة الحفريات . يتم التخلص من مواد التربة الزائدة ومواد الفضلات .
‌ح-	حفر المنشآت
1-	يجب أن يتطابق مع المناسيب والأبعاد الموضحة بتفاوت مقداره  50 مم ويمتد لمسافة كافية من القواعد والأساسات ليسمح بوضع وإزالة شدة الخرسانة وتركيب الخدمات وأعمال الإنشاء الأخرى وكذلك للمعاينة.
2-	عند حفر الأساسات والقواعد يجب العناية بعدم إتلاف قاع الحفر ويسوى القاع للخطوط والمستويات المطلوبة بحيث يكون قاعدة صلبة لوضع الخرسانة أعلاها.
‌ط-	حفر الخنادق : يتطابق مع متطلبات القسم 225 02 - حفر وردم الخنادق.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

3/2 الردم وإعادة الردم
‌أ-	عام : توضع مواد التربة على طبقات حتى مستويات طبقة القاعدة المطلوبة لكل تصنيف منطقة بالقائمة أدناه باستخدام المواد السابق الإشارة إليها
1-	الردم العام : تستخدم مواد محاجر ملائمة.
2-	تحت المنشآت : تستخدم مواد محاجر ملائمة.
3-	تحت مناطق الحشائش: تستخدم مواد مناسبة من ناتج الحفر أو من محاجر .
4-	تحت ممرات المشاة والرصف : تستخدم مواد ماتحت الأساس أو مواد من ناتج الحفر أو من مواد محاجر مناسبة أو خليط منهما.
5-	تحت الدرج : تستخدم مواد ماتحت الأساس.
6-	تحت بلاطات المبانى : تستخدم مواد الردم للصرف.
7-	تحت المعدات: تستخدم مواد ماتحت الأساس حيثما يطلب ذلك فوق سطح من الصخر الحامل ولتصحيح الحفر الغير معتمد. يتم تشكيل قاع الحفر ليناسب أسفل 90º من الاسطوانة .
8-	خنادق الموصلات وتمديدات المواسير: تتطابق مع متطلبات القسم 225 02 - حفر وردم الخنادق.
‌ب-	يتم إعادة ردم الحفريات فور ما يسمح العمل بذلك ولكن ليس حتى اكتمال الآتى:
1-	قبول الإنشاءات تحت منسوب الأرضية المشطبة حيثما يكون ذلك قابلا للتطبيق وعوازل الرطوبة وعوازل المياه وعوازل المحيط.
2-	بعد إجراء المعانية والاختبار واعتماد وتسجيل مواقع المرافق تحت الأرضية .
3-	إزالة أعمال شدة الخرسانة.
4-	إزالة النفايات والأنقاض من الحفريات.
5-	أن يكون الدعم الأفقى المؤقت أو الدائم موضوعا فى مكانه على حوائط مدعمة أفقيا.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

3/3 الوضع والدمك 
‌أ-	تجهيز سطح الأرض : يتم إزالة النباتات والأنقاض ومواد التربة الغير مرضية والعوائق والمواد الضارة من سطح الأرض قبل وضع الردم. يتم الحرث فى شرائح أو تكسير الأسطح المائلة ذات الانحدار الأكثر من 1 رأسى إلى 4 أفقى ليمكن تماسك مواد الردم مع السطح الطبيعى إلى عمق 300 مم ويدمك إلى العمق المطلوب حسب تعليمات المهندس .
‌ب-	توضع مواد الردم ومواد إعادة الردم فى طبقات لا يزيد سمكها عن 200 مم فى العمق المراد ردمه وذلك في حالة الدمك بمعدات دمك ثقيلة ولا يزيد سمكها عن 100 مم فى العمق المراد ردمه فى حالة الدمك بدكاكات تعمل باليد.
‌ج-	قبل إجراء الدمك يتم ترطيب أو تهوية كل طبقة حسبما يلزم للحصول على محتوى الرطوبة الأمثل ويتم دمك كل طبقة حتى الوصول إلى النسبة المئوية المطلوبة للكثافة الجافة العظمى أو للكثافة الجافة النسبية حسب التصنيف لكل منطقة ولا يوضع ردم أو يعاد ردم فوق الأسطح الطينية.
‌د-	توضع مواد الردم وإعادة الردم بالتساوى بجوار المنشآت وتمديدات المواسير أو الوصلات حتى المناسيب المطلوبة . يمنع ظاهرة الفعل الاسفينى للردم مقابل المنشآت أو تحرك تمديدات المواسير أو الوصلات وذلك بوضع المواد بطريقة منتظمة حول المنشأ أو تمديدات المواسير أو الموصلات لنفس المنسوب تقريبا فى كل طبقة ردم.
‌ه-	يتم التحكم فى دمك التربة والردم لتعطى أقل نسبة مئوية للكثافة المذكورة لكل تصنيف منطقة موصف أدناه. يتم تصحيح المناطق أو طبقات الردم المدموكة بطريقة غير صحيحة حسب توجيهات المهندس وفى حالة أن تبين اختبارات كثافة التربة أن الدمك غير مرضى.
‌و-	متطلبات النسبة المئوية لأقصى كثافة: تدمك التربة حتى لا تقل عن النسب المئوية التالية لأقصى كثافة وذلك بالتطابق مع مقاييس astm d1557 :
1-	اسفل المنشآت وبلاطات المباني والدرج والرصف تدمك مسافة 300 مم العليا من طبقة القاعدة وكل طبقة من طبقات مواد الردم أو إعادة الردم إلى 95 % من أقصى كثافة .
2-	أسفل مناطق المروج أو المناطق الغير المرصوفة تدمك طبقة 150مم العليا من طبقة القاعدة وكل طبقة من مواد الردم أو إعادة الردم إلى 90 % من أقصى كثافة .
3-	أسفل ممرات المشاة تدمك طبقة 150 مم العليا من طبقة القاعدة وكل طبقة من مواد الردم/ إعادة الردم إلى 95 % من أقصى كثافة.
4-	الردم العام : تدمك كل طبقة من مواد الردم أو إعادة الردم إلى 90% من أقصى كثافة.
‌ز-	التحكم فى الرطوبة : حيثما يجب أن تكون طبقة القاعدة أو طبقة مواد التربة مهيأة من ناحية الرطوبة قبل الدمك يتم إضافة الماء بانتظام إلى سطح طبقة القاعدة أو طبقة مواد التربة . يتم إضافة الماء بكميات أقل ما يمكن حسب اللازم لمنع ظهور الماء الحر على السطح أثناء أو بعد عمليات الدمك . يلزم إبقاء محتوى الرطوبة فى حدود 2 % أعلى أو أسفل النسبة المثلى وفقا لتحديدها طبقا للمواصفة astm d1557 - الطريقة d .
‌ح-	ما لم تتم موافقة المهندس على خلاف ذلك فإن المعدات الثقيلة لفرش ودمك الردم لا يجوز تشغيلها بالقرب من أى حائط على مسافة تقل عن مقدار ارتفاع الردم أعلى سطح الأساس وتدمك المسافة الباقية بطبقات لا يزيد سمكها المدموك عن 150 مم بدكاكة يدوية تدار بمحرك تكون مناسبة للمواد المدموكة.
‌ط-	اختبار الردم وإعادة الردم : يكون تكرار اختبارات الكثافة بالموقع بالتطابق مع مقاييس astm d1556 (طريقة مخروط الرمل ) كالتالي:
1-	اختبار واحد لكل 30 م2 من الخندق الأرضى للمواسير.
2-	اختبار واحد لكل 100م2 لكل طبقة ردم تحت الأساسات.
3-	اختبار واحد لكل 200م2 لكل طبقة ردم تحت المناطق المرصوفة.
4-	يتم إجراء اختبار معملى طبقا لشروط astm d689 بمعدل مرة واحدة لكل 5 مرات من إجراء اختبار الكثافة الميدانى.
‌ي-	التفاوتات المسموح بها
1-	المناطق المرصوفة وممرات المشاة : يتم تشكيل أسطح المناطق تحت الرصف أو ممرات المشاة حسب الخطوط المطلوبة ويتم تسوية القطاع بسطح مشطب بحيث لا يزيد عن 20مم فوق أو تحت منسوب طبقة القاعدة المطلوبة.
2-	تحت بلاطات أرضية المبانى : تكون الأرض النهائية مسواة بحيث تكون فى حدود تجاوز مسموح قيمته 12مم عند اختبارها بقدة مستقيمة طولها 3 متر.
3-	الأساس : يتم إنهاء الأسطح التى يرتكز عليها الأساس فى حدود 25 مم فوق أو تحت المناسيب المطلوبة.
4-	المناطق المزروعة والمسواة تسوية أولية : يتم إنهاء جميع المناطق في حدود 50 مم أعلى أو أسفل المناسيب والأرضيات والقطاعات الموضحة.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

أعلى أو أسفل المناسيب والأرضيات والقطاعات الموضحة.

3/4 طبقة الصرف تحت البلاطات الأرضية
‌أ-	الوضع : يتم وضع طبقة الصرف فوق طبقة القاعدة مجهزة في طبقات ذات سمك منتظم يتطابق مع القطاعات والسمك المحددة . يتم الحفاظ على محتوى الرطوبة الأمثل لمواد الدمك أثناء عملية وضعها. عند تحديد سمك طبقة الصرف المدموكة 150مم أو أقل يتم وضع المواد فى طبقة واحدة وعند تحديد سمك طبقة الصرف المدموكة أكبر من 150مم يتم وضع المواد على طبقات متساوية لا يزيد سمكها عن 150 مم ولا يقل عن 75 مم لكل طبقة عند دمكها.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

3/5 التجهيز للرصف
‌أ-	تجهيز طبقة القاعدة 
1-	بعد إتمام عملية الحفر يتم حرث ودمك طبقة تحت الأرضية الطبيعية حسب الخطوط أو الانحدارات والمناسيب الموضحة بالرسومات .
2-	تدمك طبقة الثلاثمائة (300) مليمتر العليا من طبقة القاعدة إلى كثافة 95 % على الأقل . تقاس الكثافة الحقلية حسب مقاييس AASHTO T191 وتقاس فى المعمل حسب مقاييس AASHTO T180 .
‌ب-	طبقة ماتحت الأساس (Sub base ) الحبيبية 
1-	عام : بالنسبة لطبقة ماتحت الأساس الحبيبية وقبل بدء عمليات الوضع والفرش يتم التحقق من أن طبقة القاعدة قد تم اعتمادها وصيانتها بطريقة مرضية وأنها حسب المناسيب ومن مواد حسب المواصفات. تملأ المطبات والمناطق الرخوة وتدمك حتى تصل للكثافة المطلوبة.
2-	الوضع والدمك : يتم فرش مواد طبقة ماتحت الأساس أعلى طبقة القاعدة المنتهية في طبقات منتظمة بدون السماح بأى انفصال حجمى فى حالتها المفككة بعمق بحيث تكون بسمك 200 مم بعد دكها وتخلط المواد بواسطة آلة التسوية (الجريدر) أو أى معدة أخرى حتى الحصول على خليط منتظم ويكون للركام محتوى مائى فى حدود النهايات الموصفة عند بدء الدمك. يتم تصحيح الاختلافات قبل أو أثناء عملية الدمك بواسطة الرش أو التهوية. يتم دمك الطبقة بواسطة الهرس بهراس ذو ثلاث عجلات يزن من 8 إلى 10 أطنان أو بواسطة هراس ذو إطارات من المطاط معتمد ويتم تبادل إجراء التسوية أو الهرس حتى الحصول على سطح أملس مستوى وذو سطح علوى نهائي ومدموك بانتظام. يجب ألا يقل الدمك عن نسبة 100 % من الكثافة الجافة القصوى بمساحات الطرق ولا يقل عن نسبة 95 % من الكثافة الجافة القصوى بمساحات الانتظار وتقاس الكثافة بالموقع وفقا لمقاييس AASHTO T191 وتحدد فى المعمل وفقا لمقاييس AASHTO T180 . يجب أن تكون قيمة معامل تحمل كاليفورنيا (CBR) لطبقة ماتحت الأساس الحبيبية بعد الدمك أعلى من 50% .
‌ج-	اختبار السطح: يجب أن تكون طبقة ماتحت الأساس مطابقة للمناسيب المحددة ويجب ألا يكون السمك أكثر أو أقل بمقدار 10 مم عن ذلك السمك المطلوب لتلك الطبقة تحت الإنشاء. يجب ألا يختلف السطح عن 10 مم لكل 3 م من القطاع الطولى والقطاع العرضي - ويقاس سمك طبقة ماتحت الأساس على مسافات حسب توجيهات المهندس. تؤخذ القياسات عند نقاط مختلفة من خلال ثقوب لا يقل قطرها عن 75مم .


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

3/6 الصيانة 
‌أ-	حماية المناطق التى تمت تسويتها
1-	يتم حماية المناطق التى تمت تسويتها حديثا من المرور والتآكل . ويتم الحفاظ عليها خالية من المخلفات والأنقاض ويتم تزويدها بصرف مؤقت حسب الطلب.
2-	يتم إصلاح وإعادة عمل التسويات فى المناطق التى يحدث بها هبوط أو تآكل أو مطبات تتجاوز التفاوتات المسموح بها طبقا للمواصفات .
‌ب-	إعادة تكييف حالة المناطق المدموكة : فى حالة تأثر المناطق التى تم إكمال دمكها من عمليات البناء المتكررة أو من العوامل الجوية السيئة يحرث السطح ويعاد تشكيله ودمكه حتى الكثافة ومحتوى الرطوبة المطلوبين وذلك قبل إجراء أى عمليات إنشاء بعد ذلك ويتم إزالة التربة المشبعة أو الرخوة حسب توجيهات المهندس.


----------



## mohamed2009 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## omer_d (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة في موقع العمل


----------



## lalouch (20 ديسمبر 2009)

لسلام عليكم ممكن حد يساعدني عندي بحث في astm ou aashto لو سمحتو بسرعة عشان ما عندي وقت


----------



## lalouch (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بالفرنسية أو العربية و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ريزو77 (6 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
واستغفر الله
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور على المعلومات القيمة ومزيدا من التوفيق انشاءالله


----------



## معتز الغالي (2 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر وتقدير وأحترام على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## معتز الغالي (2 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## م عمرو زاهر (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## al araby 82 (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## عواس1 (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين وجهد طيب


----------



## architect one (25 فبراير 2010)

الأخ عواس 1 شكراً لمرورك


----------



## engfadi (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور سيدي ولكني بحثت ولم أجد تحميل ل astm لإختبار المواد (D422,D2049,D423,D2167,D653,D1577) فأرجو ممن لديه تلك المواصفات يحملها لنا وله جزيل الشكر لأنني أعمل بمشروع أمداد مياه وأريد تلك المواصفات


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ الفهد الأسمر بارك الله بك وشكراً لمرورك :
يمكنك الرجوع على الرابط التالي على الله أن تستفيد منه http://www.momra.gov.sa/GeneralServ/Specs/guid0023.asp?print=true


----------

